# Small rant about my brother's gf



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

So my brother, who is 19, has an ok gf. We went bowling today just me, hubby, and my brother. Normally we ask her, but she has been yelling at him a lot lately, and he just hung out with her last night. SO we get there and 5 mins later he gets a txt "so i guess u went bowling..."

The guy that works there likes her, and knows her from somewhere. He txted her that we were there without her! WTF a family can't go bowling without some jerk employee starting drama??? It would be fine if it was some other random bowler, but an employee? I guess they want us to never return. We seriously go there at least once a week. The guy there just wants to cause problems because he wants to get with her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's messed up OMG. And why is this guy texting her in the first place. That's pretty messed up to be talking and texting some one that's trying to get with you if your with some one. I hope things chill out and get better for your family. All the best wishes.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She has no idea what this guy is up to. We told her, but she doesnt get it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She must be related to my husband ....... clueless or pretends to be hmmm ....


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> She must be related to my husband ....... clueless or pretends to be hmmm ....


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

kick her bootyhole. thats what i would do. lmao


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would talk to the guys manager.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gotta love the drama of relationships.NOT! Thats messed up of the guy though. Why couldn't she let him enjoy his bowling I bet him got a million and one texts from her


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My brother doesnt wanna start shiz, my mom is p'd, she wants to call the manager lol. It's not like he was up to no good, he was bowling with his family. I wanted to complain to the manager but my brother told me to drop it, oh well. I hate this jazz, the girl hates me because she thinks me and hubby make him spend less time with her, but we always ask if he wants to invite her. She wont let him play video games when shes over, then wonders why they dont hang out.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Tell him its time to find a new girl friend


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> Tell him its time to find a new girl friend


I have to agree, she sound like she's controlling. Also even if she thinks the guy isn't trying anything It's still disrespectful to be talking to some dude behind your mans back period! If it was my brother I'd kick her to the curb for him. I really feel for you It sucks having this kind of family drama. Well I hope all goes well and if not send her my way for a swift kicking. All the best wisher to you and your family.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have to agree, she sound like she's controlling. Also even if she thinks the guy isn't trying anything It's still disrespectful to be talking to some dude behind your mans back period! If it was my brother I'd kick her to the curb for him. I really feel for you It sucks having this kind of family drama. Well I hope all goes well and if not send her my way for a swift kicking. All the best wisher to you and your family.


LOL I'm in my 30s I think they would arrest me for beating up a teenager! He knows shes no good, but I think he just wants her to get mad and break up with him. Hes not a confrontation guy, hes very very chill, which is why we get along so well even though I'm 11 years older, hanging with him is not stressful, and he has the same interests as me and Mike. We watch the same shows, play the same games, etc. She hates everything we all like lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a silly situation, I usually let my brother's personal life be - who's also 19. He's with her the majority of the time - which is cool with me. He's my brother but I don't want to be involved in his personal drama unless he comes asking for help. Luckily his g/f is a sweet heart & fairly mature for 18, I really like her... 

Your bro's g/f sounds fairly young & needy, so of course she'd complain but maybe your brother is attracted to that, is this his first g/f? 

Either way, you guys went bowling & had family time, big deal. She's probably upset because you brought your significant other - the difference is you guys are married. Sounds like she has room to certainly mature.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> What a silly situation, I usually let my brother's personal life be - who's also 19. He's with her the majority of the time - which is cool with me. He's my brother but I don't want to be involved in his personal drama unless he comes asking for help. Luckily his g/f is a sweet heart & fairly mature for 18, I really like her...
> 
> Your bro's g/f sounds fairly young & needy, so of course she'd complain but maybe your brother is attracted to that, is this his first g/f?
> 
> Either way, you guys went bowling & had family time, big deal. She's probably upset because you brought your significant other - the difference is you guys are married. Sounds like she has room to certainly mature.


Nah hes had lots of GFs. This is the first one he really let hang out with us. She's not too bad, painfully dumb tho. Because she's so dumb, she does dumb stuff, she listens to what her friends cackle at her. Its not a big deal, I'm not even mad at her, its the employee I'm pissed at, when you pay to use an establishment they should stay out of your personal life.When i worked in retail I saw many people out and about, I never called or txted their sig others to rat em out, that's bad business. Plus, isnt death the penalty for violating guy code??? ;-)


----------

